# Has anyone cold smoked dry beans



## wolfman1955 (Dec 31, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone has tried cold smoking dry navy or northern beans for use in ham and bean soup??


----------



## dj mishima (Jan 1, 2014)

I would imagine that the dried beans wouldn't suck up much smoke, but that's just a guess.

You might be better off trying to make the soup in a dutch oven in the smoker if you want more of a smoke flavor than the ham would provide.


----------



## mdboatbum (Jan 1, 2014)

I think you'd have better luck smoking the ham and using the bone for stock, then making the soup. I guess the beans would get a coating of smoke on the outside, but since you need to presoak them, most of that would probably go down the drain with the soak water. Now, if you were to soak them overnight, then lay them out on some sort of perforated rack, THEN cold smoke them, they might pick up some flavor.


----------

